# Out for a rip



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Took the wife out for a rip today. Saw quite a few deer down in the little manistee river valley.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Nice, headed up there tomorrow for a long weekend, figured better take some time now while we still have winter here in the lower as it always fades fast.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

jjlrrw said:


> Nice, headed up there tomorrow for a long weekend, figured better take some time now while we still have winter here in the lower as it always fades fast.


Yes, and the beautiful thing is the longer days. Light almost till 7.


----------

